# Testing new method labeling



## Zoogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all I am so sick of glue sticks messy .... tried the milk and mine started falling of at the edges after placing them in wine cooler...so am trying using gelatin (plain) 1 tlb to half cup of hot water...used a paint brush first like direction on internet directed and let them dry overnight then attached by wetting them with a sponge and putting them on bottle....that didn't work to well so .. painted the (goo) for lack of better work on the labels and put them on bottles right away WOOT that worked great! Sorry if am rambling or confuse you all but this is easiest method I found so far  and cost soooo little ... put the mixture in jar and it turned solid so put in microwave for few seconds and it went back to liquid  will update in few months


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 10, 2010)

I still like the Avery Labels. I'm even making labels for my carboys so it's easier to identify what's what. I won't peal the entire label, just enough to make it stick.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have also starting using labels for my carboys being I have some I don't use anymore. Actually works very well as you can add labels as necessary


----------



## Wade E (Oct 10, 2010)

I like my pregummed paper that you just wet and stick. Comes off easy with a quick soak under hot water.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Ditto on Avery


----------



## Arne (Oct 14, 2010)

For the carboys, I just use wide masking tape. When racking to a different carboy, just peel off and put it on the new one. If you use a fairly big piece of tape, keep a sharpy on your bench and write down when you rack, sorbate sugar or whatever. Helps to make sure everything is written down in your winelog. And I needs all the help I can get. lol Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the Avery labels on my bottles - on the carboy - i just use a neck tags - don't have to worry about peeling it off.


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I like my pregummed paper that you just wet and stick. Comes off easy with a quick soak under hot water.


 

What paper? Is it printer friendly?


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2010)

I use a GLUE STICK 
Works great and cheap and easy to remove
I print it on bright white paper then take to Staples for Laser Printing (ink will not run when wet)


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> I use a GLUE STICK
> Works great and cheap and easy to remove
> I print it on bright white paper then take to Staples for Laser Printing (ink will not run when wet)


 
I'll try that.

[thinking: Where the heck are those glue sticks anyway?]


----------



## Sirs (Oct 14, 2010)

you know for carboys you can get the wide painters edging tape it just has a small strip of sticky on it on one side and it's made to stay on good and come off easy so it doesn't peel paint when used by painters


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2010)

I do not use labels, but should. 
I got out of the habit of using them because I didn't want to scrape them off later. I miss haveing them (especially when I am gifting wine or hosting a party. 

I simply place all of oe kind into a bin (I have a daimond rack that holds 5 cases per diamond) and use "neck tags" to ID the bin.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 15, 2010)

I just read a few days ago that there is an ingredient in the dish washing tablets that breaks down the glue on labels. Next time I go to clean some I'll give it a try.

Currently I will use 2 scoops of laundry detergent. Those labels slide right off and my hands are sooooo clean.


----------

